# 22 Y.O. British Gal Incredible Talent



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

She'll either make you want to quit or she'll encourage you to up your game. She makes me want to cut off my arms......

http://www.yvonnearlott.com/

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Kevin... I just threw everything away and applied for a factory job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 30, 2014)

She does some amazing work! Very talented young lady.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Wait that's weird. I read somewhere on her site she only been turning 3 years but elsewhere it says different. I'll edit the title - still no matter her experience most of us will never reach anywhere close tothat level in our lifetimes.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Wait that's weird. I read somewhere on her site she only been turning 3 years but elsewhere it says different. I'll edit the title - still no matter her experience most of us will never reach anywhere close tothat level in our lifetimes.



Kinda like a few folks here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Wait that's weird. I read somewhere on her site she only been turning 3 years but elsewhere it says different. I'll edit the title - still no matter her experience most of us will never reach anywhere close tothat level in our lifetimes.



The link you provided says shes been at for many years .

Yvonne Arlott has been woodturning for many years and over that time she has not only progressed into creating works of art but has built up a reputation internationally with her work and woodturning DVD selling all over the world.



In the autumn of 1999 Yvonne took her first cut through the rough dirty exterior of a piece of timber to reveal the beautiful grain underneath and was captivated. It was at that moment that she decided to teach herself woodturning and make it her career. She taught herself using books, videos and a lot of trial and error!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2014)

Impressive stuff! I can see some similarities to Barry's work with the carved stuff. Her piercing reminds me o the work of a friend of mine named Scott Hackler... http://thespinninglog.com/portfolio_category/pierced-work/

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Holy cow.....I'm impressed....

*note self. Strive further....


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 30, 2014)

... and where did I go wrong in life...

(Seriously considering converting wood working equipment into small boat anchors.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> She'll either make you want to quit or she'll encourage you to up your game. She makes me want to cut off my arms......



This young lady might inspire you further to cut off one of your arms........might improve your ability!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrude (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow that's awesome! One can only imagine


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 1, 2014)

Her web site says she is going to be exhibiting her work at a show in Truro and "also signing my new sci-fi book". So who has time to turn that kind of detail work and write books? British girls don't need sleep?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> "also signing my new sci-fi book"



I bet JK Rowling influenced a million British girls & women to try their hand at fame and fortune via writing.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm just waiting for somebody to post the video link to the guy that turns chess pieces with a skew using a hand-powered lathe and his feet...


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 1, 2014)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> She makes me want to cut off my arms......



Hell, she could cut off both arms and still be 10x better than me on a lathe!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


>



I could do that in my sleep. In fact, I do stuff like that in my sleep all the time. It's called dreaming.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MikeMD (Dec 12, 2014)

I am SO jealous of that guy. Did you see that full head of hair?!?!?! Oh yeah, and that incredible turning ability...can't forget that.

I think we've just been chicked by the OP's link and the weight lifter. I think I'll go have a beer or two. HA! Now there's something I can do that the weight lifter can't...I can drink two fisted! Um, maybe that was a bit insensitive...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Now there's something I can do that the weight lifter can't...I can drink two fisted! Um, maybe that was a bit insensitive...



She can probably kick your ass though. How insensitive is that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Dec 14, 2014)

Kick away, let her kick...away...


----------

